# Forum > MMO > Blade and Soul Exploits|Hacks >  Unpacked B&S client

## xviet4xlife

UPDATED
Rebuilt the imports using Scylla. So now you should be able to fully run the program as long as you use a .bat file to bypass launcher. To do this you have to make a new notepad. Insert the following -



```
 start Client_DP_SCY /launchbylauncher /sesskey /CompanyID: "12" /ChannelGroupIndex: "-1" /LoginMode 2 -lang:English -region:0
```

Save as .bat. This file must be in the same folder as your client.

This is just the unpacked blade and soul client. For those of you who doesn't want to run the game on xp to unpack it yourself. 

Credit -

*LCF-AT* "Themida - Winlicense Ultra Unpacker 1.4" script at tuts4you.

Nacho_dj ARImpRec.dll


This is for educational purpose only. No hacks. Hopefully releasing this will encourage even the basic person with assembly skills to produce more creative cheats, without the restraint of a packer.



Instruction:

Drag and drop into your B&S folder. You don't need to rename this unpacked file, as it will run fine through ollydbg/x64 etc as is.



*WARNING:*

for some reason the file comes up with *5* virus hit on virustotal. I can assure you it isn't a virus, but that's for you to judge. I have no idea why it comes up, either because it is unpacked or because of the script used. 

https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/b...01b4/analysis/

Downloading is up to you.



Updated with rebuilt imports.

*Download*:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/hvoi70r0ow...P_SCY.exe?dl=0


Additional information:

You can unpack themida (The name of the packer use to protect client.exe file) yourself by using the scripts i mention in the credit above, following easily obtainable tutorials through google, and using a windows XP virtual machine. For future reference.


If people find this useful i can keep unpacking, with future updates to the game.



*I'm interested in the exchange of information. This is just a hobby to me, i don't even play this game. So if anybody feel appreciated, or want to donate to me, please pm me with any technique, or strategy to reverse engineering/game cheating. Interested in a basic idea on how to tackle anti-cheats, doesn't have to be usable, just has to be informative. Thank You.*

----------


## xviet4xlife

UPDATED
Rebuilt the imports using Scylla. So now you should be able to fully run the program as long as you use a .bat file to bypass launcher. To do this you have to make a new notepad. Insert the following -

start Client_DP_SCY /launchbylauncher /sesskey /CompanyID: "12" /ChannelGroupIndex: "-1" /LoginMode 2 -lang:English -region:0

Save as .bat. This file must be in the same folder as your client.

----------


## Sharps

Cool, thanks. I tried to unpack it myself before, but for some reason I couldn't get Scylla to work right. First I struggled with the NtApiCollection.ini until I found the PDBReader after I fixed that olly would just crash upon starting.

----------


## mykki

With this i should be able to run 2x clients at the same time ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Yoggek

Upload pls download link new

----------


## Nexilus

How did you manage to unpack it? I just get error messages saying "Can not read the memory of the target process" in ODBG when trying to unpack this anew

----------


## Kane49

> How did you manage to unpack it? I just get error messages saying "Can not read the memory of the target process" in ODBG when trying to unpack this anew


Follow the tutorial, im unable to get Scylla to work though

----------


## blymat

link doesn't work anymore

----------


## DoichinMitrev

Hi, I'm very interested in running more than 1 copy of BnS on the same PC. Does what you have done actually allow to open multiple instances of BnS?

Your link sadly doesn't work anymore  :Frown: 

Also, I tried unpacking myself but on Windows 10 and it didn't work. Was this the problem, it only works on Windows XP?

----------


## hotmu

i would appreciate an update for the current game version, i could not unpack my self :confused:

----------


## Apoc

> i would appreciate an update for the current game version, i could not unpack my self :confused:


https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...0.153.5704.exe

----------


## hotmu

> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...0.153.5704.exe


thank you buddy! really appreciated.

Edit.

its not working here. i dont know if is the wrong game version or language, my client is english on NA server this is the error "The game client encountered an error while running. Shutting down the game client.(4046) (18 )"
I already started the game with the normal launcher and with the bat and the "bnsark" with no luck. :Frown: 

This is my client.exe:
https://www.sendspace.com/file/1lw8x9

----------


## yunoelren

I've successfully unpacked the newest client, but it crashes on startup. How do I rebuild the imports with Scylla?

----------

